# First build, and going big! ExoTerra 36x18x36



## entropyhappens (May 25, 2016)

I've been in the planted tank field for the past year and have a tank I've grown to hate. I stumbled across some of the beautiful terrariums here, and was hooked. I realized that my planted tank would never look nearly as lush without tons of work, and I've been saving to try my hand at a terrarium of my own since. Thought I'd start off small, but figured going big is never a bad idea, so here goes!

I stumbled across a beautiful exo terra on sale at a local pet store and bit the bullet. Managed to contain my excitement and squeezed it in the car:










Took it out of the packaging, and laid it on its backside to think of a possible hardscape. I used two pieces of Malaysian driftwood I had from the planted tank, and knew exactly how I wanted them arranged. I always wanted a similar arrangement in the planted tank but could never mount the one piece on the wall due to it's heft.










Laid down some GE Silicone II on the back wall to help with adhesion, and followed with expanding foam. I had read some people have problems with the background separating and I did not want to risk that happening considering the weight of that driftwood piece. Looking back it probably would have been better to use eggcrate on the background with silicone, but that would have been costly and the silicone is very sturdy!










I was hesitant the foam/silicone would not be able to support the driftwood but it is rock solid! Not a single sign of it coming undone from the back wall even when pulling hard.










Cut open a few water bottles to use as planters, and strategically placed throughout the background. Followed that with some Great Stuff foam (I had used the pond foam at first but it was costly and I realized I'd need quite a bit for this tank)










I let that dry, flipped the tank back up and went to see how my plans for a waterfall would work. I had foamed some tubing into the background and had a outlt right behind the tallest piece of driftwood. My plan was for it to flow down, and onto the other piece of driftwood below it. Unfortunately, the driftwood had some holes that went straight down and a quick test showed half the water would end up flowing down the background and not where I wanted it. I thought all was lost, and I'd have to ditch my plan. Some thinking later I realized I could just relocate the outlet slightly lower than its previous spot and the flow would be exactly as I had planned. I'll redo the tubing with the next application of foam, but you can see the general idea. Note how I used some eggcrate siliconed to the legs of the lowest driftwood piece. It would easily tip over, so the feet solve that problem and make it so I can easily remove it from the tank when needed.










I'm planning on doing a very high tiered false bottom (same height as the bottom of the doors) and having the right half land, and the rest a small pond 4" deep with endlers or shrimp. The plan is for the water to flow from the top drift wood onto the second piece and from there flow down to the pond. The ends of the pond will be gently tiered so any frogs can escape the water easily. I'm slightly hesitant that the small land amount may be a problem but I feel I'll be safe if I choose a species accordingly that will use more vertical space. Thoughts?

This is my first build and I'd love any insight you may have!


----------



## sdroadie (May 24, 2016)

You're doing a great job so far! Can't wait to see it when it's all done.


----------



## entropyhappens (May 25, 2016)

Managed to get some more work done today! I started on the false floor. Laid some cardboard in the tank and traced out a rough shape of what I wanted the land portion of the tank to be:










Also a quick picture showing the egg crate feet I siliconed to the driftwod. My plan for this is to keep this large piece of driftwood removable just in case I may need to do some heavy maintenance in the future.










I applied some more foam and went to town shaping the wall to be as realistic as possible. I went out and purchased a drywall jab saw, and it made quick work of the foam. I'd HIGHLY suggest you all try it. Using a serrated knife and tearing pieces off by hand just couldn't get the fine detail this allowed me to get! Still have lots left to carve, but its taking shape.










I did some quick work to the false floor and made a gradient with some scraps and zipties. Filled the gaps with foam and I plan on using silicone with some aquarium substrate for a realistic ledge into the pond.










I got excited and decided to throw the driftwood back in and test the waterfall again.



















This time around things went much better. With a mild flow very little if any water splashed on the front, and I didn't have nearly as much water on the background as the first test. I did realize some water would trickle down the driftwood and reach the background, but I'm positive ten seconds of cutting with my angle grinder will fix the problem, and leave me with all the water flowing exactly where I want it to! 

I realize most people have problems with the substrate staying too damp when water features are added, but I'm curious if you all think I'll have that problem. I'm sure the left side of the tanks substrate will stay moist seeing as the waterfall will flow there, but I don't see that moisture wicking to the right side, do you? I'm seeing the variance in moisture of the two sides as a good thing that will allow me to grow some plants like mosses, crypts, and anubias on the left and other plants on the right!

If you all think the substrate will wick and waterlog the soil on the right I could easily do a simple barrier on the bridge separating the two sides that would prevent moisture transfer, but I really don't see it being a problem. Let me hear your thoughts!


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

Looks good! I'm excited to see where this one goes...

What pump are you using for the waterfall, and how do you have it set up? I've got the same tank I'm working on now and trying to solidify how I want to do the pump. TIA!


----------



## tardis101 (Apr 11, 2012)

Look'n great so far! Good luck!

Mike


----------



## entropyhappens (May 25, 2016)

Gibbs, I've yet to buy a pump. My plan is to just hide it under the false bottom, and access it by reaching underneath the shore that I purposely made dip only 2" or so into the water as opposed to going all the way down. I can cover the gap with some stones and should be good to go! 

Any ideas as to a good pump capable of pumping up low volumes of water 2ft while fitting under the false bottom that's 4.75" high? Most pumps I see seem to have the outlet on top and that won't fit!


----------



## newebb (Mar 26, 2016)

Love the build and I'll be watching, but if the false bottom doesn't go to the "bottom" won't you have to worry about tads or froglets getting under there? Also how much of a disruption would it be to the frogs if you have to go under there to get to the pump, not to mention of the pump fails, how do you snake the wire for the new pump back under and up. Not trying to be a buzz kill, just throwing out food for thought. I'm still new myself, so I don't really know what I'm talking about anyways.

J

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## entropyhappens (May 25, 2016)

Newebb, I was a bit worried about tadpoles/fish being able to swim underneath the false bottom, but while I was building it I realized it was probably my best solution to hiding the pump. I thought I could make a hidden door on the top of the false floor to access the pump but that would mean disturbing the substrate. With this method the pump is easily accessible and all I have to do is "dam" up the entry with some stones. I may also just let the barrier drape down like a curtain assuming it doesn't wick the water up. I'll test that once I receive it in the mail.

As for the power cable I have a piece of pvc pipe running straight up behind the foam on the right side that I'll be using to hide cables and anything else!


----------



## entropyhappens (May 25, 2016)

Had a few days free and got some more work done.

Started applying the ABG mix to the background. I went through much more silicone than I expected! On a tank this size it goes quick.










Finished that up and only managed to miss two small areas. 










Went and applied some sphagnum moss to the background and put the false floor in. I settled on the idea of applying silicone to the substrate barrier and letting some substrate dry to it. I just let the substrate barrier drape over into the shore and should I ever need to get to the pump or anything behind it I just lift it up like a curtain. Works out pretty great and it doesn't look bad either!










...and a quick pic with the other piece of driftwood in place!










All things considered, the background didn't turn out terrible, but I really wish I would have added some cork bark to it. So much of the texture and detail I carved into the foam was lost through the silicone/ABG mix and I feel it could have been a bit better. I'm still not sure how I feel with the sphagnum in the cracks either, but I'm sure the background won't even be a concern for me once this thing is densely planted. Some ivy crawling along the background and moss in key places will look great, and for my first attempt, it certainly isn't terrible.


----------



## scotty1212 (Feb 15, 2016)

So far so good if you ask me! Like you said, once it is planted and everything grows in I think it will look sharp.I like the ABG you put against the background, looks better than just coco fiber. Keep updating with pics, I am going to be watching out for this one until the end. Good Luck! -Scott


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm also a fan of ABG on the background. I used this technique on my last tank with cork. About 75% of my cork is hidden now so you're not really missing anything. The ABG will provide enough texture to make you happy in the long run.


----------



## entropyhappens (May 25, 2016)

Just ordered plants, as well as some springtails/isopods.

Heres the list so far:

Ficus Pumila var. Quercifolia
Ficus Radicans
Ficus Pumila

Colocasia "puckered up"

Calathea Lancifolia

Hemigraphis Repanda

Begonia Amphioxus
Begonia "little darling"

Syngonium Rayii

Cissus Amazonica

Pilea Cadierei - Aluminum Plant
Pilea Depressa "baby tears"

Polyscias fruticosa 'Variegata'

Neoregelia 'Fireball'
Neoregelia 'Tiger Cub'
Neoregelia 'Donger'
Neoregelia 'Lilli Marlene'


I'm not sure if I went overboard, but I figure better to play it safe at first since I'm assuming I'll lose a few. If any of you have experience with these let me know. I feel like my planned lighting of two Finnex Fugeray led lights might be too much. If this is too much I could cut it down to one led light, but I feel the depth of this tank requires two. Let me know!


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

Two light fixtures might be too much. I have 2 on a 30" cube with 9" in between the lights. These lights are really good down to about 16", after that you need to carefully plan for low light or heavy shade plants. I've been very happy with mine and only had to make minor adjustments with plant placement.
For taller tanks, many people seem to be using Beamswork LEDs.


----------



## entropyhappens (May 25, 2016)

Got a bit more work done today on the stand. I'm planning on something with an industrial yet rustic look. Making a frame with 1.5" angle iron that i'll allow to develop a patina, and the doors/side panels will probably be a torched black wood taken to a wire brush to show texture OR some steel mesh. Haven't decided but I'd love your opinions!



















Pretty surprised I managed to do some decent welding considering it's the first time I used my welder in 2 years!

I also found some bromeliads at a nursery by my house. I'm really thinking one of these will make a great centerpiece plant, but they are quite large. I'm not sure what species they are, but I feel like it is a guzmania of some type. Will one of these work, and should I do it?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I would recommend buying bromeliads from one of the vendors here. You'll get the right stuff that way b/c you'll just end up replacing stuff you bought from the store when you realize its not going to work long term.


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm guessing those will get much too big, even for that tank. As Antone said... go with plants suited specifically for vivariums, easily found from members on here.


----------



## scotty1212 (Feb 15, 2016)

As cool a those plants look, I wouldn't recommend using them. For one, they look big already and will probably outgrow the tank. And secondly, and the most important thing to consider, is that most nurseries use some sort of fertilizer in the planting pots so you could contaminate your entire tank and potentially kill any frogs you put in it! Just something to be aware of. Keep going its looking good! -Scott


----------



## entropyhappens (May 25, 2016)

I finally have the majority of work done! I finished the stand enough to use (still want to apply gun blue to the steel and the wood side panels) and set up the tank. Very excited that it is so light, yet so heavy duty! 










Also finished planting everything. I feel pretty confident in the placement of everything but if anything seems like a bad fit let me know!

Overall shot:









Left side of the tank, I have the Pilea Cadierei, and Ficus Pumila, as well as an Anubias Afzelli at the shore. This area receives very little light, and the soil stays pretty moist with the water feature ending here. I'm nervous this isn't a great spot for the Ficus Pumila, but I ran out of room elsewhere for it to stretch its legs and grow:









Here is the top piece of driftwood that the water feature starts on. I managed to put some ABG here and planted my Colocasia "puckered up". I figured this is a plant that would appreciate the moist soil yet require some more light than it would receive in the lower left corner. I also figured it's larger foliage would be a good plant to fill in the gap behind this big piece of driftwood.









Upper right side of the tank has a few Neo broms, Ficus Radicans, Pilea Depressa "Baby Tears" (Already seems to be responding great!), Polyscias Fruticosa, Begonia "Little Darling", and some oak leaf Ficus Pumila.










Having it planted I've realized I definitely need more light. My 36" Finnex Fuge Ray Planted + doesn't reach the bottom at all. I was just about to bite the bullet and purchase 2 more off ebay for a total of 3, but I feel this tank might be smart to go DIY with, and it seems like a more economical choice as well.

I'd love it if someone could give me advice on placement for my begonia amphioxous. I can't find much information online, and I'd hate to lose it. It already arrived in pretty bad shape so I want to make sure I put it somewhere favorable. It's currently at the far top left but I feel it might be too bright up there...


----------



## SLEEPiNG GiRL (Oct 15, 2015)

Have you looked at the Beamswork Evo led lighting? You could place this at the front half of your Exo and it'll definitely punch enough light down to the floor. I use one on the front of my 36" Exo (with lenses and black plastic removed, as I have a full glass lid with vent), with a 0.5w unit for the back/higher up. Works well for my exo. Plus you can buy pop on lenses if you want to create a certain spot that's brighter for various plants.
You'll find the pilea depressa will do 'very' well!  Looks good!

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## entropyhappens (May 25, 2016)

I was very close to ordering the beamswork led light, but coming from planted tanks I was hesitant. Reading reviews on plantedtank.net, they didn't seem to be great. 

I bit the bullet and ordered the 24 LED kit featured here: 24 Ultra Premium LED DIY Kit with Dimmable Drivers - Rapid LED

I'll be pairing this with 2 of their 36" heatsinks. I figure this will give me more than enough light and with the lighting split between 2 heat sinks I'll have even coverage throughout the tank. With it being dimmable I'll even be able to dial it down to a perfect level!

It came out to a little over 200$ with a discount code I found on youtube, but I'm sure I'll be very happy with the setup. I know lighting makes a huge difference, and I can't wait to see some plant growth!


----------



## SLEEPiNG GiRL (Oct 15, 2015)

Sounds great, I purchased from them for a marine set up, so I'm sure you'll be plenty happy! At the end of the day, you normally get what you pay for, so I can't wait to see how it all turns out for you. 

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## entropyhappens (May 25, 2016)

An update! I received my leds, and finished that aspect (somewhat) I had told rapidled to send whatever blend of leds they recommend for a planted tank. They sent a 50/50 blend of cool white and blue. I thought I'd try it out as I normally prefer my lighting on the cooler side and always thought the light of my Finnex Fuge Ray Planted + was a bit too warm for my taste. Needless to say the blue was way too much and made things look like a reef tank. I've got one bar now of 12 cree XP-G cool white leds and combined with the Finnex it's plenty bright. Part of me wants to complain to rapidled about the blue, but I suppose it was my fault for not being specific. I'll eventually order another 12 leds to finish the other heatsink.



















With the 60degree optics just one fixture will easily light up the bottom, but I 'm glad I'll have two soon. Driving the one fixture at 1300mA the heatsink gets pretty warm.

As for the plants, my begonia amphioxus has perked up and already put out a few new leaves. I'm excited as I was really doubtful this would survive.










Colocasia 'puckered up' has really put out new growth faster than anything else so far. It has already went from two leaves to four! I'm upset about the orange marks on it's leaves. Could this be bleaching from the lighting being too bright?










Pilea Depressa 'baby tears' is also doing very well. The oak leaf ficus pumila however is still sitting there... Hoping it takes off soon.










Also incredibly excited about this neoregelia 'morado' I just ordered. These seem to max out around 15" and although it will be a tight fit I think it makes a great centerpiece plant. I'm hoping the one I ordered is as beautiful as this:


----------



## flyfshrmn98 (Mar 23, 2012)

Yea 50/50 is definitely going to give you the actinic reef look. I always added in like 2 blue per 10 whites to cool the color in my planted aquariums. Is it too much even dimmed almost all the way? You could get some more whites and just do a few blues or even add in a few warm whites to blend the spectrum better. I am currently building a LED setup with warm white, cool white, red, blue, violet, and cyan all on separate channels to be independently controlled. Viv looks great though


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

My initial reaction to the spots on the Colocasia could be a little burn from the lights. However, these plants are susceptible to a leaf blight fungus in wet conditions. Keep an eye on the spots, if they grow/expand/change colors, then it's probably a fungus.


----------



## entropyhappens (May 25, 2016)

We had a local planted tank swap meet here where I managed to pick up a good bit of riccia, java moss, staurogyne repens, and hydrocotyle tripartita. Added them to the tank, and the riccia worked out amazingly for the water feature. The bright green really draws you in, and I think it'll really help draw the eyes to the neoregelia 'morado' I'm planning to be the focal point right above the driftwood. The staurogyne repens was planted in the water and I'm hoping it'll carpet eventually. The Hydrocotyle was also planted in the water and I'm planning on growing it half submerged and half emersed creeping across a bed of thuidium delicatulum.

Also added some java moss around the shore and a few spots on the driftwood. We'll see how well it does. 

Still waiting on my thuidium delicatulum, moss slurry, and selaginella kraussiana from NEHERP. We'll see where I place those. I am planning on the thuidium delicatulum completely covering the land on the left side of the tank where the water feature ends. 

Here's a pic of where the tank currently sits while I wait for the rest of my plants to come.


----------



## entropyhappens (May 25, 2016)

Had a pleasant surprise come in the mail today. I received my neoregelia 'morado' and it is simply HUGE. I was reading that they max out around 14-16" and the site listed the plant for sale as being 1/3 to 1/2 the size of the parent. The one I received is probably a good 14" and it fits! Part of me is happy to have at least one plant in here that's full grown, but part of me feels its too big. Please let me know your opinion. I'm on the fence and think it's too big, but part of me feels that it will look perfect once the other plants fill in.

I also rearranged some of the other neos.










Still waiting on my moss, selaginella, and alocasia...


----------



## dennis2311 (Feb 11, 2016)

The vivarium looks great, good job! Keep us updated


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

This looks excellent! I like the use of the dark ABG on the background, it looks more naturalistic and makes the green plants pop more.


----------



## entropyhappens (May 25, 2016)

I figured I'd do a small update. E-cookie to the first person that catches what is new.



















Also added a large Alocasia 'Polly' I stumbled across at home depot. I still have one on the way from NEHerp, but I couldn't wait.


----------



## Ryno202 (Mar 17, 2011)

you have to "leuc" really closely, but i can spy the new addition(s)


----------



## entropyhappens (May 25, 2016)

Here's the tank as it currently sits. The riccia is doing great and has really perked up in the areas near the water feature. I was hoping the water wicking up the driftwood would be enough to support the riccia at the higher end but the riccia there wasn't doing as well so I added some moss slurry. I figure it'll look more realistic having the two fight for coverage over the driftwood. 

I also added the alocasia amazonica and it seems to be doing great. It's in a bit of a shaded spot, and I'm worried it may not be enough light. It hasn't shown signs yet, but I'd like your thoughts?

On the right side I added the thuidium delicatulum and selaginella kraussiana. The sheet moss I received was brown and didn't seem to be very healthy, but I'm sure it will turn around in time.

I've purchased a total of 4 leucs so far, and I think 2 may have escaped. I haven't seen one in a week or so, and the other I haven't seen in a few days. I'm hoping they are just hiding somewhere but we'll see.


----------



## entropyhappens (May 25, 2016)

Thought I'd post an update as I've changed things up some. Added two "reverse mosquito" bromeliads to the lower right side of the tank. I was having the hardest time trying to come up with something to fill the are in but I think these work beautifully!










Also added two more "fireball" bromeliads to the driftwood and some peperomia prostrata. 










Still trying to figure placement of some things out and I'd love some constructive criticism! I feel like I desperately need something to fill the top third of the tank in. I keep waiting for my ficus pumila "quercifolia" to take off. 

Also looking for something to plant beneath the alocasia "polly" in the lower left. I'd prefer something that can handle very low light and a constantly moist substrate. Anubias is tempting but I'd like something more exotic.


----------



## entropyhappens (May 25, 2016)

So I ordered a few more neoregelia and switched things up in the tank. I foamed in a piece of driftwood up at the top which I plan to display some orchids off of. I feel like I've finally settled upon a layout I'm happy with, and I jut have a few spots left to fill. 




























I'd really like some recommendations from you all! I feel like a nepenthes ventricosa would be a cool plant for the foamed in pot, but I hear they get large and I'm sure the wise folks here could give me a few better options.

Also looking for some plants to sit on the ground. I have a lemon button fern in the lower left but I'm undecided on it. Also have a white rabbits foot fern I could toss in. I'm really open to other ideas though. Something about the ferns just looks a bit off to me!

Please tell me what you would throw in!


----------



## Dartnewbie (Aug 23, 2016)

Are the bromeliads in the top planted or epiphytes?

If they are planted, how do they drain?

Ben


----------



## empire3569 (Apr 4, 2014)

I like this new setup much better, that one bromeliad just felt too big for the tank. This looks much more balanced. Can't wait to see it grow in!


----------



## entropyhappens (May 25, 2016)

Dartnewbie, All the bromeliads are mounted as epiphytes. I either drilled holes into wood and used silicone to mount them by the stolon, or used skewers to pin them up to the background.

Empire3569, Thanks a ton. I fell in love with that old bromeliad but it really limited what else I could add to the tank. With this new setup I feel I've got much more variety and not just one big centerpiece.

Currently waiting on this beauty I picked up off ebay.

Billbergia "Teng EE'








Probably going to mount this in the lower right of the tank just slightly above substrate, and hide its base with a fern.

Also scored a large cissus discolor that I'm anxious to get planted.


----------



## entropyhappens (May 25, 2016)

I feel I'm finally around 90% finished with this vivarium. I can't think of many more plants I'd like to add besides some orchids/marcgravia, and possibly a philodendron verrucosum. I feel I've finally reached a layout that is suitable for all the plants and aesthetically pleasing. 









Absolutely amazed at the colors of this Billbergia Teng EE! I planted it slightly raised off the substrate and hid its base with a lemon button fern.









Cissus Discolor. I'm planning on training this to follow this piece of driftwood, and ramble along the background. I really love this plant as well. Its colors are beautiful, and the red tendrils add an interesting touch.









Peperomia Prostrata showing some signs of growth, as well as the Neoregelia Fireball and Neoregelia Domino. You can also see the Selaginella Uncinata I decided to use in the lower left corner. I'm hoping this will be okay here. It stays a bit moist, but I've heard this plant grows great near water features.











Thoughts? Opinions? Criticism? You're all being too quiet!


----------



## toaddrool (Feb 5, 2013)

Nice setup. I'm looking because I just bought the same sized tank and was wondering what kind of lighting to use. I want to grow some high light plants but that require I keep the tank cool. Anyway, great tank, I like the water feature. I won't incorporate that simply because it would eat away at usable space for terrestrial plants.


----------



## Jay2 (May 19, 2016)

Were most of your bromeliads purchased on ebay? Looking to pick some up myself... The coloration of the bromeliads are beautiful!


----------



## entropyhappens (May 25, 2016)

toaddrool, I'd say the lighting setup I have is perfect. I've got enough light to even grow staurogyne repens down in the water! If you went with a less complicated hardscape you'd probably be perfect with just 24 Cree XP-G leds. With my hardscape I had to use lenses to focus the light towards the bottom and it left me wanting more light on the back wall. The finnex fit that need perfectly.

Jay2, Almost all of the bromeliads I purchased off eBay. I found it the best source of larger sized bromeliads with beautiful coloring. It's a bit difficult to know the exact size, but quite a few sellers post pictures with a tape measure that help!


----------



## ajimenez (Apr 12, 2016)

Nice looking tank! I've never concidered using ABG mix on the background. It didn't turn out bad at all!


----------

